# Babies very soon? we have stringy goo



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I went out to check on Tilly as her due date is anytime now. Shes very quiet and very still. She takes a few steps, stops and stands there for a long time. Her legs look like the posty pics, her ligs are GONE, her belly is really low, and she looks like shes all backbone with a bulge. Shes leaking a clear/whitish goo, not stringy but its there. Shes also pooping a whole lot. This is not anywhere near normal for her. Shes normally very vocal and LOUD. I was even able to walk up to her and feel her udder. This is totally unheard of. Her udder is very firm and warm, not hot but warm. Shes got shavings stuck to the back of her udder. I could see and feel the babies moving/kicking and she looks uncomfortable. Her vulva is very swollen and dark pink. I can't get a picture as its dark and she won't hold her tail up although she does arch it at times. I can't see any perceivable contractions due to all the movement. I am thinking either tonight or tomorrow at the latest and I have to work tomorrow 7am-7pm. The other goats are hanging really close to her and the togg is being a bit protective. This will be her first kidding and mine also. I have everything ready to go out the door as soon as she lets me know. I will check again at 10 and set the clock for 3 and 5. Going to be a long night.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

she could very well go tonight or wait 2 days. But your best bet is tomorrow. Hopefully it is after you get home from work


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

The biggest thing is that you have seen a difference in her behaviour, just as when a goat is sick, you notice those little things that make you stop and think.
She is likely in early labor, and if she doesn't kid by morning I hope she waits for you to be there to experience your first birth together. Her udder will also likely go to proportions you would not imagine...but being her first time, she may not have the capacit that she will get with each freshening.
Try and get some rest...I know it's hard to do, she will let you know when she's ready to go. Good Luck and a healthy kidding, for both of you :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

Rest??? whats that. I have been freezing for the last 2 weeks and now that I'm warm she decides its time. I should really be thankful that she didn't decide to go during the ice storm or the 12 days we were without power. Right now I am so wide awake and anxious, You would think I was having a baby myself. DH said he wants me to wake him up if hes asleep so he can experience the miracle with me should it happen tonight. He wants to know what to expect and what to do if he has to do the next one (the togg) by himself. He has been reading Fiasco farms website but reading is not the same thing as doing. We will be taking the 22 with us tonight because I can hear the coyotes yipping in the distance. Hopefully they will stay away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*



> This will be her first kidding and mine also.


I'd say within 24 hours, but they can fool ya.....if you have to leave her in the morning....put her in a area by herself....big enough to kid ...yet small enough.. so if the kids crawl ...they won't crawl to far from her......remove any water dishes... as I have heard some goat momma's may stand right over the bucket and accidentally dropped them right into the water container and drowned................ 
If you put her in ...by herself...and she kids...then she won't get confused...and prevents other goats from coming up to see and smell the newborns...out of curiosity...and they will .....mom and kids need bonding time especially First time mom's as some... do not know... what to do and need to be by themselves when they do kid..........can't wait to see those kids.... :wink:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

I am going back out to check on her. DH is all excited at the thought of impending birth. Do ya think this is a good reason to stay home from work tomorrow? Do ya think I can use family medical leave for a day or so?????? Thats what I thought.... darn!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

That is totally up to you... it is ...a very extraordinary event ...especially for 1st timers .and yeah ...even us so called pro's...LOL......so ....do what you feel is right... from your heart......
good luck kidding........ :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

Good Luck. Keep us posted. :greengrin:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

She was sleeping peacefully at 3 and agitated that I kept messing with her at 5. Shes still very quiet and the other goats are hanging real close to her. We are expecting a storm today so I may have babies on the ground when I get home today at 7pm. DH will check on her every hour or so while I am at work. Shes still leaking the clear/whitish goo but its not stringy. I am really hoping she will wait till Thursday so I can be present.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

It looks like tonight may be the night. Shes contracting and opening a bit. It really figures though. The does code of honor is holding true, mother nature is fixing to storm her butt off. I have also been up since 3 this morning and have to be at work at 7am.

Is it possible for her to not have the stringy stuff? If shes had it, its stuck to her tail cause her tail is a bit icky. The discharge is still clear/witish. Shes really big in the belly so shes probably carrying big twins or triplets. Hoping for :boy: :girl: :girl: since the male is promised already. These will be 50%Nubian ad 50% Boer so they could very well be huge. Please pray everything goes smoothly and we keep the electricity we just got back today after loosing it again yesterday. I still have plenty of batteries leftover from the icestorm but after 12 days without lights I would like to keep them for a while longer.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

Good luck and happy kidding, birth is a amazing thing!! My doe that kidded had no discharge until about 10 min. before her kids were born, but my other doe had discharge about a week before.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

If she's been up and down it's likely that the "stringy stuff" was either swiped on the stall wall or is laying in the bedding...I had one doe last year that did'nt have this at all...a yell on the moniter sent me running tothe barn just in time to get a feed sack behind her...and the 2nd came within a minute!

I hope you don't lose your power again and I hope she either hurries it up so you can rest or at least waits till you get home from work.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

Her contractions are coming in earnest, I can see them plainly. Its also pouring out there. Hopefully she will go quickly. I had to come in and warm up/dry off. I left her happily munching her hay. So far through this whole ordeal she has not made a sound. In fact she has not made a sound in about 4 days, shes usually the loudest and most obnoxious of the bunch. I seem to be more concerned than she does. Shes all calm, cool, and very collected. You would think she did this everyday.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

well thats great news. she probably wanted you to leave so she could just get down to business :wink:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

Your probably right Stacey


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon?*

Well we still don't have any kids but shes still having light? contractions. I got her shaved this morning so it would be a little cleaner. There is a little more discharge but not much, I think its all on her tail cause she holds it down except when she has a contraction. She seems to be pooping a whole lot more, like 3x in 5 min each 5-10 minutes, almost like constant pooping.. Still eating her hay and acting content. Her pen mate Pickles has been talking to her kids when she has a contraction. Its really funny to see a non pregnant doe talking to a pregnant does belly. I wish she would hurry up. I really want her to go before I have to go back to work on Sunday. As soon as it stops raining I will go out and get a picture of her udder so you can assess it. To me it looks pretty small, but what do I know.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Babies very soon? udder too small, pic pg2*

Hopefully babies soon?!? :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Babies very soon? udder too small, pic pg2*

Oh didn't see second page :hammer: sounds like she is taking her time! Looks like her udder could get fuller.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies very soon? udder too small, pic pg2*

she is probably having "practice" contractions. Once a goat is having real contractions you will know it. Udder will get bigger and fuller. Those teats will fill out too


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Babies very soon? udder too small, pic pg2*

The whites of Tilly's eyes are red and shes spending a lot of time by herself. When I went out a bit ago she was standing outside by herself. Her pen mates were in the house sleeping like sensible goats. Shes still calm, cool and collected while I am spazzing out. I checked the house over really well and I didn't see the code of honor posted anywhere, must be an invisiable copy only the goats can see.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

We have been watching Tilly very close since the udder accident, more closely than normal that is. Her udder is healing but still ugly. The flap of skin that was torn off now looks like a thumb on the back side of her udder, I hope the kids do not mistake this for a teat. I went out a few minutes ago and she was laying down quietly chewing her cud, one of her pen mates was outside and thats very unusual. I made her get up so I could check her, didn't see anything so I felt her belly. The kids are not moving around like they were, her belly is just HARD. While I was feeling her belly she pooped, and pooped, and pooped. Then she peed a small amount and it was followed by a long string of clear/white goo. Much different that she had before. Before it was just a clear/whitish discharge, now its stringing. The really bad part about this is that I have to be in Little Rock tomorrow and will be gone all day. DH will be watching her and has my mentors phone number just in case she goes before I get home. Its supposed to be down in the low 20's tonight, and I will be gone all day so you guys may have to help DH also. I didn't see any contractions while I was out there so maybe she will wait a another day. I told DH to post here if he needed minor help, or if the mentor is not home for some reason.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If her belly is very hard then she is probably having contractions. Kids soon!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I will be checking her again before I go to bed and then at 4 when I get up. Little Rock is 3 hours away from my mother and she is an hour away from me, I have to get a little sleep. Just hoping against the wind that she will wait.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she probably will wait. Glad she is doing well dispite her udder issue.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I know how you feel!

Yesterday, my first kidding ever too, was crazy. Morning feeding went normal, I took a few pictures, and there was a couple of opinions that I had a few more days to go with Hope. 

But when I go out in the afternoon to bring her a goldfish cracker (our secret guilty pleasure) she was just . . . different. She looked different and was acting off. I noticed it immediately. 

And of course she picks a cold front to do it in! I sat out there in my jacket shivering from 3:30 until 7 (I think)! And then, when I go to video the birth, my camera batteries decide to die!

But its all worth it.

I'm glad to hear her udder is doing better and I can't wait to see her kid's! Don't go crazy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

..I pray ...she has a healthy and flawless kidding for you........ ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, it's 8:45 pm here.....how is your Tilly doing? Any progress?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Just got home and shes still hanging on to them. I swear this doe is going to drive me nuts and bald as DH :hair: :hair: :hair: I had expected her to progress a little to something other than a gooey butt, but nope not even any more goo. I know the kids are in there and alive as I can feel them kicking every now and again. The udder is progressing nicely in its healing but it has shavings stuck to it now. Stuck hard and it seems painful to her if I try to remove them. I don't know whether to leave them as is or try to soak them off tomorrow on the milkstand. Will probably be a lengthy process of getting them off. I don't see any poop stuck in the shavings stuck to her udder. And she doesn't appear to be bothered by them? Advice?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After you get them off using the warm water, dry her well and apply a thin layer of bag balm, provided the wound is not draining...if it is scabbed over the bag balm shouldn't affect it. ( vaseline will work as well) the bedding will stik but will not "dry" on her udder, will be easier to pick them off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

couldn't of said it better myself Liz...... :wink:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

From what I can see the wound is not draining so I will try your suggestions. There doesn't seem to be any sort of infection, her udder is normal body temp, so the iodine treatments are working well. Her udder is only slightly larger than It was in the pictures I think I posted. It doesn't look huge and shiny like the other udders I have seen pictures of. As far as her attachments, I don't know, I need to see a few pictures of bad ones to make a decision.


----------

